
AT&T IoT Starter Kit - kjhughes
https://starterkit.att.com/
======
Animats
It's a GSM Arduino shield coupled with various paid AT&T "cloud" services.
It's really a marketing ploy for AT&T's services.

Cellular data rates apply. $20/GB plus $1/month per SIM card plus $2 per new
SIM card. "Cloud" services extra.

One of the big features is that you can use AT&T's service to log "data
points" to be processed and retrieved later. This seems to be targeted to data
logging.

